# Barge/Boat Jobs



## BADBOY69

OK, guys...my little brother is coming down from Missouri in a few days and wants to try working a barge or boat outta this area. He has some contacts but none for this area. By this area I mean FL, MS, LA. He's 25 and is ready to work right away...as in, "What time is it, now?" kind of right away. Any help or insight would be GREATLY appreciated! Thanks in advance- Jerry


----------



## captjoshrozier

give Thom at Offshore International a call at (850)-455-2995. He's the man to talk to!!


----------



## Ultralite

do a search for boatjob1...tom brewer on navy blvd. next to house of chong...


----------



## FelixH

If he wants to try offshore rig work, my dad might be looking for some hands or riggers.

It's in LA. Let me know if you need me to check with him, and I'll see what he's got open. MUST BE DRUG FREE! Turnover rate is pretty high because of the nature of the work, and because of the drug testing... I couldn't begin to count how many guys he's kicked to the curb for positive drug screens.

It's hard, dirty work, but you can make a TON of hours on a two-week hitch on a rig.

Felix


----------



## Wharf Rat

> *FelixH (11/9/2007)*If he wants to try offshore rig work, my dad might be looking for some hands or riggers.
> 
> 
> 
> It's in LA. Let me know if you need me to check with him, and I'll see what he's got open. MUST BE DRUG FREE! Turnover rate is pretty high because of the nature of the work, and because of the drug testing... I couldn't begin to count how many guys he's kicked to the curb for positive drug screens.
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard, dirty work, but you can make a TON of hours on a two-week hitch on a rig.
> 
> 
> 
> Felix




Hey Felix - so do they need any kind of computer people or the like on those rigs or is it all pretty much hands and riggers only....manual labor stuff. Not that I'm afraid of it, but I'm probably not in shape enough to sling the riggers with those guys.


----------



## FelixH

> *Wharf Rat (11/9/2007)*
> 
> 
> 
> *FelixH (11/9/2007)*If he wants to try offshore rig work, my dad might be looking for some hands or riggers.
> 
> It's in LA. Let me know if you need me to check with him, and I'll see what he's got open. MUST BE DRUG FREE! Turnover rate is pretty high because of the nature of the work, and because of the drug testing... I couldn't begin to count how many guys he's kicked to the curb for positive drug screens.
> 
> It's hard, dirty work, but you can make a TON of hours on a two-week hitch on a rig.
> 
> Felix
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Felix - so do they need any kind of computer people or the like on those rigs or is it all pretty much hands and riggers only....manual labor stuff. Not that I'm afraid of it, but I'm probably not in shape enough to sling the riggers with those guys.
Click to expand...

Trust me, if they need computer people, I'd be there! The pay would sure beat my little govt. gig I've got going now. 

That's not to say that none of the drilling companies need geeks out there, but that's not one of the services that my dad's company provides.

Dad's company provides a lot of P&E work (and other initals that I have no clue about) to bigger companies that own and run the rigs. Seriously, don't ask me what they do, but I know it's dirty work,it keeps our cars running, and it's building my inheretance;-) ha ha...

They do use supervisors, who get paiddamn well to go offshore and stay relatively clean... but, you gotta get dirty before you get that job. Starting pay for the grunts is about $10/hr and you typically clock about 160-200 hrs in a 2-week hitch offshore.


----------



## FlounderAssassin

if you are still looking...call Troy @ Superior Energy 504-367-0858...start off i believe is $140 a day and if he works hard and does what he needs to do he could be making over $200 a day in about a year...its on a Lift Boat...no rough seas...sat tv...great benifits!!! PM me if you would like more information...


----------



## FlounderAssassin

i forgot to mention 14/14 schedule...and they pay extra if for some reason they ask you to work extra...i have only been out here for a little over 5 years and i will make some where in the area of $80,000 this year...not bragging in any way...just saying that its good pay...expically seeing as how i only work 6 months out of the year!!!


----------

